# thai language broadcasts on galaxy 19



## n3toy (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello,

I have a 75cm dish pointed at G19. I think I got it pretty dialed in as I am able to receive about 50 TV channels and about 80 radio from that satellite.

Unfortunately, I am unable to receive any of the Thai language broadcasts.

I programmed in the satellite in my receiver with information from lyngsat.com. I am trying to receive any of the Thai language broadcasts as listed here: ftalist.com/Thai.htm

I have a Neusat 6000-SP Premium receiver and am located in Las Vegas, NV.

I am not sure if my inability to receive the above listed channels are due to them not longer being available, or my inexperience. 

Can anyone verify these are still available on G19?

Jamie


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

There is a lot more than 50 channels on G19
Last I checked there were 220+ tv channels (some scrambled)

The Thai channels are harder to pick up as that transponder is weaker than others.

What I would do is manually program in those transpodners and see what quality is on those. If its low, then try and move the dish oh so slightly to bring them in

I can confirm they are active


----------



## n3toy (Sep 27, 2009)

I wondered if transponders differed in output power on the same satellite. That would explain why I was not receiving all the channels. So my dish may not be as dialed in as I thought. 

I will try your suggestion, thanks much.


----------

